# Retlaw NegFest (IM's ugliest vagina)



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2011)

Neg that old hag then post here for theCaptn's -super -mega -awesome reppage!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm negging him just for the fact that he said he'd give me reps for three months if I negged someone, and then only gave me reps once. Negged for not being of his word, and being an ugly vagina in general.


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 3, 2011)

What!!!!!!
You both lost me.  



I can negg you all.  I have a lot of rep power


----------



## vortrit (Feb 3, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> What!!!!!!
> You both lost me.
> 
> 
> ...



It will be worth it. Anyway he said he'd give reps to anyone who negged this person for him and he never came through. Find it here.


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 3, 2011)

Still lost ???? Help me help you


----------



## vortrit (Feb 3, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Still lost ???? Help me help you



What?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2011)

the idea is to neg Retlaw, to recieve my special reps


----------



## vortrit (Feb 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> the idea is to neg Retlaw, to recieve my special reps


----------



## vortrit (Feb 3, 2011)

I got him again. That's 2X today. I hope he don't beat me up.


----------



## Hench (Feb 4, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I'm negging him just for the fact that he said he'd give me reps for three months if I negged someone, and then only gave me reps once. Negged for not being of his word, and being an ugly vagina in general.



Same here. So I negged him again.

Where's my reps at Captn?


----------



## Hench (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi, you have received -299718 reputation points from Retlaw.
Reputation was given for this post.

Comment:
fucku

Regards,
Retlaw

Note: This is an automated message. 
....................................................................

You owe me 3 months worth of postive reps boy....get on it.


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 4, 2011)

Hench said:


> Same here. So I negged him again.
> 
> Where's my reps at Captn?





Ass kissing Faggot !


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 4, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Neg that old hag then post here for theCaptn's -super -mega -awesome reppage!



Anyone who Negs this terd, will get nudies of my hot wife !  

Retlaws army is on the move Captn !


----------



## Saney (Feb 4, 2011)

I negged him because the Captn said so


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 4, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I negged him because the Captn said so






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5OO3nKVUGU


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 4, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I'm negging him just for the fact that he said he'd give me reps for three months if I negged someone, and then only gave me reps once. Negged for not being of his word, and being an ugly vagina in general.




He promised me too.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 4, 2011)

Retlaw didnt break a promise he just doesnt give a fuck! If he decides he could destroy you all with one swing of his undefined but powerful arm!


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 4, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Retlaw didnt break a promise he just doesnt give a fuck! If he decides he could destroy you all with one swing of his undefined but powerful arm!




You are the man !  I appoint you Capt of my Army !  Round up the troops, see if you can get Mr F with us !


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 4, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> He promised me too.




I hit u up brother !


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 4, 2011)

The powers are coming together Retlaw will dominate anything goes!! The army has risen!!!!


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 4, 2011)

Ok, now I am following this whole thing.  It's a neg war.  OK  :0


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 4, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Ok, now I am following this whole thing.  It's a neg war.  OK  :0



Gena, we need you, Your in charge of recruiting the women, Ill have my whole army order IM products !   You with us ???


----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Retlaw didnt break a promise he just doesnt give a fuck! If he decides he could destroy you all with one swing of his undefined but powerful arm!



Wow, you're really all over RetLAW's dick. What a fucking faggot!


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 4, 2011)

Faggot? Your girl didn't think so when I gave her a strawberry shortcake last night! Flip your pillow over you will see what I mean!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Faggot? Your girl didn't think so when I gave her a strawberry shortcake last night! Flip your pillow over you will see what I mean!



Wow - you had time to do my girl after sucking RetLAW's dick for 8 hours. Kudos!


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 4, 2011)

Don't hate just join the army!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Don't hate just join the army!



Uhhh... let think about it.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 4, 2011)

Think about it votrit we have much respect for you! You have been around a long time. Your alliance will be rewarded with daily nudies sick Retlaw style nudies!!


----------



## SFW (Feb 4, 2011)

wtf is this shit? some kind of DRSE mutiny? 

NEGGED!


----------



## ROID (Feb 4, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> What!!!!!!
> You both lost me.
> 
> 
> ...



you cheat

adoption is off


----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> wtf is this shit? some kind of DRSE mutiny?
> 
> NEGGED!



I think so. We might have to send someone in undercover.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 4, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> wtf is this shit? some kind of DRSE mutiny?
> 
> NEGGED!



Fagtastico nagged me what a d bag I see why Retlaw hates you


----------



## SFW (Feb 4, 2011)

Shaddup, you fucking groupie.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## D-Lats (Feb 4, 2011)

I'd rather be a groupie than a fluffier like you bro! You look like the shake weight poster boy!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Feb 4, 2011)

lol shake weight. LHJO on gears is pretty much the same thing as that device. Especially when youre cock weighs as much as mine does.

look, its simple. Get down or lay down. Youre either for DRSE, or against it. 

Choice is yours. 



P.S. Capt making mod was like when Tommy was being made.  








YouTube Video












wait...that didnt go so well


----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## Retlaw (Feb 4, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> wtf is this shit? some kind of DRSE mutiny?
> 
> NEGGED!




Join bitch, we will make you General Fantastico !  Nice ring ?


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 4, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Fagtastico nagged me what a d bag I see why Retlaw hates you



Get em !   

 <<  Mr F Camel !


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 4, 2011)

ill negg all you bitches  tomorrow though is nap time now.........


----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> ill negg all you bitches  tomorrow though is nap time now.........


----------



## SFW (Feb 4, 2011)

You mean siesta


----------



## Saney (Feb 4, 2011)

Well since I never have been accepted into the DRSE i guess i'm up for grabs.


Who wants Sanesloot Moar?


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 4, 2011)

Join us Retlaw will reward you with porn from the darkest parts of the web! Fagtastico will try to finger you in your sleep


----------



## Saney (Feb 4, 2011)

Me and Mr. Fant haven't had a sleep over in some time.. I feel awfully Neglected.. So as long as Retlaw promises to cuddle with me every once in a while, i'll Join his ARMY!!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Me and Mr. Fant haven't had a sleep over in some time.. I feel awfully Neglected.. So as long as Retlaw promises to cuddle with me every once in a while, i'll Join his ARMY!!



Fag


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 5, 2011)

negs and reps given


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> negs and reps given


  i reped u .


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 5, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> i reped u .


 

 . .  Nightowl sails on theCaptn' sword


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . .  Nightowl sails on theCaptn' sword



Not no more !


----------



## SFW (Feb 5, 2011)

she'll fuck anything. true story.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 5, 2011)

if retlaws on the scene  . . .  then time to make that call


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> if retlaws on the scene  . . .  then time to make that call




 A music video of the Captn.   YouTube - Feminem - Comin' Out the Closet


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 5, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> she'll fuck anything. true story.




Your just saying that !


----------



## SFW (Feb 5, 2011)

We've had a rendezvous. She told me not to tell anyone but hey, thats life.


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 5, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Gena, we need you, Your in charge of recruiting the women, Ill have my whole army order IM products !   You with us ???



I am a team player, so I am in


----------



## vortrit (Feb 5, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Gena, we need you, Your in charge of recruiting the women,* Ill have my whole army order IM products *!   You with us ???


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 5, 2011)

^^^


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 5, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> I am a team player, so I am in



Welcome Gena! Now we can really kick some ass!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes, we're all scared of RetLAW's internet gang.


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 5, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> I am a team player, so I am in




Thata girl !


----------



## vortrit (Feb 5, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> I am a team player, so I am in


----------

